# problème de démarrage Powerbook G4



## Costarmor (5 Janvier 2005)

L'écran de mon PB se bloque sur l'écran gris, avec la pomme et la roue crantée qui n'en finit pas de tourner, la chienne...
 J'ai passé le test Harware : OK, pas de problème.
 J'ai tenté de démarrer sur un CD Apple, avec le doigt sur la touche "C" et tout, et tout : que dalle !... Le PB cherche à booter, mais finit par renoncer, si bien que je ne peux même pas réinstaller le système. Depuis, d'ailleurs, le CD est toujours dans la machine ; je n'arrive plus à l'en sortir....
 Une solution avant l'euthanasie de la machine ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## doojay (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est quel type de machine exactement? Donne nous des précisions sur ce que tu y a rajouté etc...
Pour sortir le CD éteind le PB et quand tu le redémare reste apuyé sur la touche eject (si tu n'as pas éssayé avant bien sur )


----------



## Amophis (5 Janvier 2005)

Tu as essayé le reset de la PMU? Je sais que c'est fait pour gérer la mise en veille allumage.... mais peut-être que ça pourrait aider?

 Tu maintiens MAJ+CTRL+ALT l'ordi éteint, et tu appuis sur le bouton pour allumer, rien ne se passe, tu attends 5s, et tu rallumes.

  Essai


----------



## Costarmor (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est un Powerbook G4 Ti, 15", 1 Ghz, tournant sous Mac OS 10.2.8. Hormis des barrettes mémoire ajoutées au moment de l'achat, il y a un an et demi, je n'ai rien ajouté depuis. Je n'ai pas, non plus, ajouté de logiciels ces dernières semaines. 
 Depuis un an et demi, nous coulions des jours heureux.

 Au fait, j'ai appuyé sur la touche "éjection" en démarrant la machine... le CD est toujours dans la machine et refuse d'en sortir... A +.


----------



## woulf (5 Janvier 2005)

Costarmor a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Powerbook G4 Ti, 15", 1 Ghz, tournant sous Mac OS 10.2.8. Hormis des barrettes mémoire ajoutées au moment de l'achat, il y a un an et demi, je n'ai rien ajouté depuis. Je n'ai pas, non plus, ajouté de logiciels ces dernières semaines.
> Depuis un an et demi, nous coulions des jours heureux.
> 
> Au fait, j'ai appuyé sur la touche "éjection" en démarrant la machine... le CD est toujours dans la machine et refuse d'en sortir... A +.



La touche éjection, garde la appuyée longtemps (si tu ne le fais déjà pas)

Essaie d'enlever une barrette mémoire alternativement à l'autre (y'a très peu de chance que ce soit ça, mais sait on jamais).

Fais le reset de la pmu comme l'indique Amophis et zappe au passage la PRAM (ctrl-alt-P-R de mémoire)

Après... faudra peut être commencer à songer au SAV


----------



## ysengrain (5 Janvier 2005)

Costarmor a dit:
			
		

> L'écran de mon PB se bloque sur l'écran gris, avec la pomme et la roue crantée qui n'en finit pas de tourner, la chienne...
> J'ai passé le test Harware : OK, pas de problème.
> J'ai tenté de démarrer sur un CD Apple, avec le doigt sur la touche "C" et tout, et tout : que dalle !... Le PB cherche à booter, mais finit par renoncer, si bien que je ne peux même pas réinstaller le système. Depuis, d'ailleurs, le CD est toujours dans la machine ; je n'arrive plus à l'en sortir....
> Une solution avant l'euthanasie de la machine ? Merci d'avance.


 Bonsoir,

redémarrez sans CD avec Pomme S enfoncé.
Redémarrer l?ordinateur en maintenant simultanément les touches Commande et S enfoncées. Il s'agit d'un démarrage sous Shell Unix en mode texte mono utilisateur.
Tapez fsck -y puis Return.
Si après quelques minutes l'ordinateur affiche:
***FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED****
recommencez fsck -y  puis Return jusqu'à ce que ce message n?apparaisse plus.
Quand ce message n'apparait plus, tapez reboot, puis Return.


----------



## Amophis (5 Janvier 2005)

ysengrain a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> redémarrez sans CD avec Pomme S enfoncé.
> Redémarrer l?ordinateur en maintenant simultanément les touches Commande et S enfoncées. Il s'agit d'un démarrage sous Shell Unix en mode texte mono utilisateur.
> ...



Je suis curieux mais pas connaisseur, tu peux m'expliquer ce que ça fait ????

Merci


----------



## ysengrain (6 Janvier 2005)

C'est de l'Unix, ça marche, je l'ai expérimenté et fait expérimenté quantité de fois.
C'est connu; je l'ai "rencontré" en 2002 avec OS X 1. ? qui plantait trop. Le livre amériacin sur OS X de "Dr MacIntosh a été "la révélation".
En détail, je n'ai auicune idée de ce que ça fait.


----------

